# Trinity outdoors javalina



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Has anyone hunted javalina with Trinity Outdoors. Are they still doing hunts? If not any suggestions for a winter hunt?

THE JAMMER


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like they are still running shop and prices seem reasonable.
http://www.trinityoutdoors.net/product.asp?ID=9

Here is a video of a hunt years ago I came across surfing youtube ..





I recently went Javelina hunting at Tacubaya Ranch, prices reasonable and it was no kill no pay - high fence though. 
http://tacubayarht.com/

Happy hunting!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent ya a PM ...


----------

